# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Veriu i Kosovës, plagosen 4 ushtarë të KFOR-it

## projekti21_dk

Në RTK, si lajm i fundit, me titra po jepet se kryeministri i Kosovës, sapo ka shkarkuar nga posti i drejtorit të policisë, Reshat Maliqin.

Presim lajmin e plotë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Së shpejti RTK do ta japë si lajm më vete. Ndiqeni.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Sipas lajmeve të para rezulton se plicia speciale e Kosovës ka marrë nën kontroll pikat doganore/kufitare 1 e 31, në kufi me Serbinë.

----------


## Llapi

PK merr kontrollin në pikat kufitare me Serbinë

Njësitë speciale të policisë së Kosovës kanë filluar një aksion për marrjen nën kontroll të pikave kufitare 1 dhe 31 në veri të Kosovës.

Pak para këtij aksioni, kryeministri Thaçi ka shkarkuar nga detyra drejtorin e përgjithshëm të Policisë së Kosovës Reshat Maliqi.

Aksioni i njësisë speciale së Policisë së Kosovës vjen pas marrjes së masave të reciprocitetit të Kosovës ndaj Serbisë.

Pikat kufitare 1 dhe 31 janë djegur nga serbët pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës. Këto dy pika llogariten si dy vendet ku zhvillohet kontrabanda më e madhe.

Ky është aksioni i parë serioz i autoriteteve të Kosovës për të shtrirë autoritetin në tërë territorin e Kosovës.

----------


## Llapi

Shkarkohet drejtori i përgjithshëm i Policisë së Kosovës

Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, ka shkarkuar Reshat Maliqin nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Kosovës, ndërsa nuk bëhen të ditura arsyet e shkarkimit të tij....
Postuar: 10:49:23 / 25.07.2011

Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, në mbështetje të nenit 94 paragrafit (10) të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës dhe nenit 43.1 (a) të Ligjit Nr.03/L-035 për Policinë, ka marrë vendim që të shkarkojë z. Reshat Maliqi nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Kosovës, thuhet në një komunikatë të lëshuar para pak çastesh nga zyra e kryeministrit Thaçi.

----------


## Llapi

Policia e Kosovës në pikat 1 dhe 31, Thaçi shkarkon Maliqin

Me urdhër të kryeministrit të Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, njesitë speciale të policisë së Kosovës sapo kanë filluar një aksion për marrjen në kontrollë pikat 1 dhe 31 në veri të vendit....
Postuar: 11:02:29 / 25.07.2011

Pak para aksionit të policisë së Republikës së Kosovës, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka shkarkuar nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të policisë së Kosovës Reshat Maliqin. Ky vendim është bërë publik nga zyra e kryemnistrit disa çaste më parë.

Ekipet e RTK-së janë në dy pikat ku janë vendosur autoritetet kosovare.

Ky veprim vjen pas vendim të qeverisë së Kosovës për vendosjen e masave të reciprocitetit me Serbinë.

Pikat 1 dhe 31 ka një kohë të gjatë që gjenden jashtë kontrollit të autoriteteve kosovare. Këto dy pika janë vlerësuar si vendkalim kryesor i kontrabandës dhe krimit të organizuar. Kjo ka qenë brenga kryesore e autroiteteve kosovare por edhe e gjithë spektrit politik në vend. Me ardhjen e EULEX në Kosovë u patën shtuar shpresat se këto dy pika do të futen nën kontrollin e autoriteteve kosovare.
Ky është aksioni i parë serioz i autoriteteve kosovare për të shtrirë autoritetin në tërë territorin e Republikës së Kosovës. Rreth masave të resciprocitetit patën reaguar ashpër autoritetet e Serbisë por këtë veprim të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës e pat arsyetuar ndihmëssekretari amerikan Tomas Kantrimen.

----------


## dijetari

Reshat Maliq thot ,un nuk jam ne dioni,mua askush nuk me ka kontaktua .

----------


## dijetari

Policia e kosoves ka marr nen kontrodh pikat kufitare me serbin ,pikat 1 dhe 2.edhe pse ne rruge ka pasur edhe pengesa nga serbet lokal ,te cilit kish vu makina dhe kamiona ne rruge,policoa e kosoves ishte e armatosur edhe me arrme te gjat ,por kaluam pa asnje incident .

----------


## RiNiKi

B.RR.RR.
Arsye e shkarkimit eshte,siq raporton KTV, sepse Reshat Maliqi ka refuzuar urdherin per te nderhyre ne veri.

----------


## Kosovelli

Nga Express më 25 korrik 2011 në ora 23:07
(E plotësuar) Me urdhër të kryeministrit të Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, njesitet speciale të policisë së Kosovës kanë filluar në orët e vona të mbrëmjes një aksion për marrjen nën kontroll pikat 1 dhe 31 në veri të vendit, raporton RTK. 

Ky veprim vjen pas vendim të qeverisë së Kosovës për vendosjen e masave të reciprocitetit me Serbinë. 

Pak para aksionit të policisë së Republikës së Kosovës, kryeministri Hashim Thaçi ka shkarkuar nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të policisë së Kosovës Reshat Maliqin. 

Pikat 1 dhe 31 ka një kohë të gjatë që gjenden jashtë kontrollit të autoriteteve kosovare. Këto dy pika janë vlerësuar si vendkalim kryesor i kontrabandës dhe krimit të organizuar. Kjo ka qenë brenga kryesore e autroiteteve kosovare por edhe e gjithë spektrit politik në vend. Me ardhjen e EULEX në Kosovë u patën shtuar shpresat se këto dy pika do të futen nën kontrollin e autoriteteve kosovare. 

Ky është aksioni i parë serioz i autoriteteve kosovare për të shtrirë autoritetin në tërë territorin e Republikës së Kosovës. Rreth masave të resciprocitetit patën reaguar ashpër autoritetet e Serbisë por këtë veprim të Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës e pat arsyetuar ndihmëssekretari amerikan Thomas Countryman. 

Shkarkohet drejtori i përgjithshëm i Policisë së Kosovës 

Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, ka shkarkuar Reshat Maliqin nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Kosovës, ndërsa nuk bëhen të ditura arsyet e shkarkimit të tij. 

Kryeministri i Republikës së Kosovës, Hashim Thaçi, në mbështetje të nenit 94 paragrafit (10) të Kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës dhe nenit 43.1 (a) të Ligjit Nr.03/L-035 për Policinë, ka marrë vendim që të shkarkojë z. Reshat Maliqi nga pozita e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të Policisë së Kosovës, thuhet në një komunikatë të lëshuar në mbrëmje nga Zyra e kryeministrit Thaçi.

----------


## dijetari

qytetaret e zubin potokut ,jan drejtuar ne drejtim te pikes kufitare te serbise ,dhe jane ne numer kogja te madhe ,por edhe nga pika tjeter e kufirit jan mbledhur turma te medhe serbe lokal por edhe ata te fshatrave perreth.

----------


## beni33

pse   nuk  feestojn  shqiptaret  e  kosoves  sante  esht   koha  e   fishkzjarreve   o shqiptar     
uroj  te  ket  sukses   policia  e  kosoves  ska  kthim  prapa    por  ka  gjasa  te   ket    edhe

----------


## beni33

shkiet   mund  te  rrebelohen  neser   ne  mnyr  te  organizuar   dhe  nese   ndodh  nje  gjeh e  till  duhet   ti    gjunjizojm   edhe  me   dhun   sduhet  te   kemi mshir   ndaj as  nje  serbi

----------


## dijetari

Ne piken 1 te kufirit ku ka edhe barikada nga ana e banoreve lokal,tani aty ka aritur edhe nje skuader e kforit , e cila esht mirr e armatosur ,si duket banoret lokal nuk kan ndermend qe te leshojn barikadat ,tani pritet qe kfori te bisedoj me banoret lokal....shkijettt.

----------


## beni33

kur  ka   vendosmeri ka   edhe   sukses   qeveria   hera  e  par  qe  merr  nje vendim  serios  pas  luftes   lus   qe  te   jet   seriose   ne  ket  rast  se  pse  ka  pun me   kriminel  siq  jan  pakica  serbe   e  kosoves

----------


## Dar_di

*Policia e Kosovës merr kontrollin në pikat 1 e 31* 

Në orët e vona sonte, Policia e Kosovës, përkatësisht njësitë e saj speciale kanë ndërmarrë një aksion dhe ia kanë dalë të fusin nën kontroll pikat doganore 1 dhe 31 në veri të Kosovës. Arsyetim për ndërmarrjen e një hapi të tillë është zbatimi i masës së reciprocitetit ndaj produketeve të Serbisë.

Si njoftoi korrespodenti i Kohës Ditore nga Mitrovica, ky aksion nuk ka hasur në pengesa të mëdha dhe gjendja në këto momente është e qetë. Thuhet se aksioni i Policisë së Kosovës është ndihmuar dhe asistuar edhe nga Policia e EULEX-it.

Njëkohësisht, zhvillim të ri paraqet edhe shkarkimi nga detyra e drejtorit të përgjithshëm të PK-së, Reshat Maliqi, nga ana e kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi, kurse si shkas për këtë shkarkim thuhet të jetë qenë hezitimi i drejtorit Maliqi për të zbatuar urdhrin për këtë aksion policor.

_KOHA Ditore_

----------


## Milkway

Ma shkarkun kusherinin kta pisat lol 

Ma ne fund nje nderhyrje nderkombetare sepse Thaqi kurr skish guxu me intervenu ne veri , por me duket qe edhe nderkombetaret jane lodh me kete situate ,dhe deshirojne te na fusin sa me shpejte ne BE , ose te na hjekin vizat.

----------


## beni33

ende   pika  1   nuk esht   marr  nga  policia  e  kosoves    arsye  esht   barrikada  e   kriminelve  serb ne  veri  uroj  qe   policia   e  kosoves  te  perdor   forcen  ndaj  tyre

----------


## Milkway

http://www.webmagazina.com/lajme-bal...jmi/11953.html

Jane ka e teprojne pak keta Eulexi 

Kurse Maliqi thote qe o rrene qe ka refuzu per me i dergu policine ne pikat 1 dhe 31 

http://www.webmagazina.com/lajme-bal...ina/11952.html

----------


## beni33

edhe  nese  nuk e   ka  marr  driten   jeshil   nga   eurpa   ska  as  gje  te  keqe   per   ta  mbrojtur   kufirin    sduhet  leje  nga as  kush  dhe   as   qe  ja  vlen  te  vajtohet   kjo  qashtje  sja  vlen te   diskutohet  fare

----------

